# BYE



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry but i think i need to take a break from RO due to a disturbing PM i received from another member. It has really upset me and i can't handle it.

Rebecca


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 7, 2009)

If you have recieved an inappropriate email, please report it to a Mod, who will take care of the situation.
No reason to have someone trying to make drama with others... Take it to a mod, and they will deal with it, K? :hug:


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 7, 2009)

You should report them to a moderator or an admin, so the issue can get resolved. It wouldn't be fair for you to leave the forum if another member is picking at you.

I am very sorry you have received a disturbing PM .


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw, don't let one sour apple ruin the RO experience for you!  I'm sorry someone sent you such an upsetting PM. :hug: I do agree with the others, report the member.


----------



## BSAR (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow that is awful:shock: I am sorry to hear that. Please don't leave RO I would miss you!

You should really tell a mod.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, please don't go! Your RO friends will miss you!

Who will share my luv of Polar Bears?!


----------



## Kris Wabbits (Jan 7, 2009)

Why sisters is 'taking a break' -> 'cause someone saggested she put her bunny down 'cause he has the snuffle's'

Sister and I have been told time and time again by vets that if they are still eating popping and drinking, they are more than likely just fine, like a human, even though the bun can't tell you they are just fine. We were very concern for fluffies when he started rolling nonstop when we rushed him to the vet. We were scared to death of what happened, but putting him down was on our last option. We would do anything we could to help him out, took a good 6+ months for him to return to normal and about a year until he we all good. Right now fluffies is fluffies, we love tilting our heads to say HI to him in the morning too ^^. The vet told us too this was a common thing too in lop eared bunnies, we wouldn't put a bun down unless it was 100% neccessary, i think everyone on here can agree with that. We personally have only put 1 rabbit down because her nipple had cancer and she was several months later not starting to eat or drink. It was an extremly hard decision we had to take as we had her since she was an itty bitty thing.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 7, 2009)

Some people should only speak if what they have to say improves the conversation..



In short.. some people are jackasses...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 7, 2009)

we don't want you to leave...

so think about it ....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 7, 2009)

Please let us know what's up! We need to know what's up.

Thanks!

C


----------



## Saffy (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't let someone "chase" you off the forum. As the others have said .. report to a Mod.

There are loads and loads of lovely people on here .. so I hope you stay!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't you dare leave. Or even a break! Some people have very outdated info when it comes to rabbit care. Trust me I have heard some nasty comments when it comes to Ringo. He has been fighting "snuffles" for 3 years actually the sneezing and discharge for more or less his whole life which makes it 4 years this month or 4 years from when we got him which would be July. We just have to help them learn a grow.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree...sometimes people are misinformed with an illness, or they deal with things the way they feel is best; but that doesn't mean it's right for you or your rabbit. And sometimes things can be suggested with the best of intentions, but it winds up hurtful anyway.

Back when I had Raph (my disabled bunny) he went through an episode where he began choking on his dinner. Since I don't have a vehicle I called my sister in a panic, looking for some way to get Raph to a vet. She told me, 'Just let him die. If he was a wild rabbit, he'd die anyway.'

Her intentions weren't meant to hurt me, but her words certainly did, simply because she did not have the connection I had with Raph, and she dealt with animals differently that I did. I've since learned that in having a chronically ill pet, there will be comments - and suggestions - that may or may not be well-intentioned; we simply have to let them roll off our backs.

If you feel the message you received was intended as a malicious one, then absolutely do pass it on to a moderator for consideration. But please don't allow it to upset you into leaving; you're a treasured member of RO and we'd hate to see you go over it. 

Just remember: bunnies are known for having thin skin, so their caregivers learn to grow thick ones for them. 

:hug:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 7, 2009)

I sure am glad I didn't have Tiny put down when he got snuffles shortly after moving here....we'd had him just a couple of months. I would have lost out on so much.....

I'm sorry you were so hurt.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 7, 2009)

Does it really matter what some random on the internet says? He is YOUR rabbit and you will know what is best for him, and whilst you can discuss (with those you know and trust) what you and they think is best and what the options are, ultimately it comes down to you and what you decide to do. Even if the person is someone you trust, if you think what they said is irrelevant then discard it and carry on with what you think is best.

At the end of the day they are just a random and hold no significance in your life at all. 

Plus, don't forget, this forum now has an ignore button


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 7, 2009)

Good God don't let someone chase you away just because they don't have the compassion and love for your Bunny that you have. I think you are an amazing Rabbit Mommie just like 95% of the people on RO. Don't let 1 "Bad Apple" spoil for you.

I'm sure some on here think Chris and I are doing too much for our Buttercup, after all they probably think he's 10+ years old. We will know if and when the time comes to do the right thing for him as you will know with Fluffy.

Susan:hug:

PS

You really must stay as we Canadians have to get our membernumbers up on RO. LOL


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 7, 2009)

please dont leve we love you ,you are a good frend:inlove:and the polar bears:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 7, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Don't you dare leave. Or even a break! Some people have very outdated info when it comes to rabbit care. Trust me I have heard some nasty comments when it comes to Ringo. He has been fighting "snuffles" for 3 years actually the sneezing and discharge for more or less his whole life which makes it 4 years this month or 4 years from when we got him which would be July. We just have to help them learn a grow.


Ditto! The number of people who when Chalk was ill asked why we were bothering to have her operated on... it made me mad, but I just had to ignore them and do what I knew was best for my bunny. That's what matters in the end, you and Fluffy! 

I'm sorry you got hurt.... I don't want you to leave though. I would miss you and your bunners too much! 

:hug:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't beleive someone would tell you to put your rabbit down over the Snuffle's :?Especially when their advice wasn't even factual.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jan 7, 2009)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Just remember: bunnies are known for having thin skin, so their caregivers learn to grow thick ones for them.
> 
> :hug:


I love this!!!!

I am so sorry that someone felt the need to send you a pm that was disturbing, but like everyone else said dont let one apple ruin it here for you. Hope you feel ok enough to stay with us here.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 7, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I don't know who it is, but also there may be situations that could lead someone to saying something like this. For example, it could be they have recently lost a rabbit and are struggling with their grief and wanting others to hurt like they hurt, or maybe they had a rabbit with a URI and they wish they had euthanised it before X happened. I'm not saying that justifies what they said, or makes it right, but sometimes it can help to try to look at what might have caused the PM to be sent, it can make it easier to take, sometimes.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh i only seen this there now!!!1

dont leve, flashy is right,


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwww- no.... don't leave because of something like this! People can sometimes be ignorant and inconsiderate but please don't leave us here. Some breeders will put a rabbit with severe snuffles down because of how contagious it is but others really try their best to treat it and it's never anybody's business to tell you just to give up on it and put them down.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 7, 2009)

my bunn has had the snuffles for his whole life and he is veary happy i am shure your bunn is to


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 7, 2009)

Some people's knowledge of rabbits is still back in the Stone Age. And some people enjoy trying to make others as miserable as they are. Don't let an unhappy,sorry person chase you away.

I am being selfish when I ask you stay because I enjoy your posts. We would all miss you. Consider 'outing' this person to the moderators so s/he doesn't do it to someone else.

Ann


----------



## bat42072 (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't leave because of what someone else said... it's not worth it... Only you know what is right for your bunny... We will all miss you if you leave..


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 7, 2009)

Aww, don't leave! Just because someone said something, you shouldn't leave!  Did you report it to a Mod?


----------



## Kris Wabbits (Jan 7, 2009)

She plans to just take a break, she was really upset someone would tell her straight out to put fluffy down because of something like this.. It really hurt and she appreicates everything u've guys said on her behalf. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Kris Wabbits (Jan 8, 2009)

An update, the message was forwarded to 3 mods, sis would like u all to know ^^ Thanks for all the warm thoughts of wanting her back. I do too!! I miss her going off "RO is adicting!!!"


----------



## Becca (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going to miss you lots 

Will you still be on MSN 

I'm sorry someone sent you a horrid PM, they should be the ones leaving not you


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 8, 2009)

This may cheer your sister up (off topic, but ). I think I sent out her package through the mail on Monday, Dec. 29th. They said 7-10 days (I'm assuming business days!) and that would make its estimated arrival this Thursday through next Tuesday, I believe! (Jan. 8th-13th).  Have her go snuggle Fluffy for me! :biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 8, 2009)

She has to come back.

How is she going to keep tabs on these guys... I took these pictures at the shelter on Tuesday (Jan.6).







Timmy Tiptoes still in his favorite spot.








Basil


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope some polar bear pictures will give your sister a smile. This is what Knute has to say:






And another one:


----------



## myheart (Jan 8, 2009)

I LOVE Knute!!!!! I would have never known about him if Rebecca hadn't posted all of the links to his news articles. He is one handsome guy...!

myheart


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 8, 2009)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> I hope some polar bear pictures will give your sister a smile.


Here is the Wabbit picture to go with the Polar Bears to make you smile. 






Timmy Tiptoes giving you the helicopter ears...


----------



## Kris Wabbits (Jan 9, 2009)

Well if anyone know some good jobs in Edmonton i'm all ears! I really really wanna get Timmy!!!! I got my friend and his mother (LOL) in love wtih TImmy, just gotta make sure the mice are gone 100%. The dad doesn't care and i was told up front "as long as he doesn't **** in my boots, and doesn't chew my cords, you can have him, but u have to care for him!" *cheers* Now i just need a job  Wait for me Timmy!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 9, 2009)

Depending on how old you are (in general), I know that banks pay better than most places. Whereas fast food is the minimum, grocery stores are about $8/hour, banks normally start at $9+ an hour around here. I think you have to be 18, though. Pet stores are good places to work (from my experience). You get paid better than fast food AND get a discount!


----------



## Kris Wabbits (Jan 9, 2009)

27 moved from saskatoon to edmonton. Pet stores... my only problem is i don't drive and don't really know how to get anywhere or what is around where i'm living... 

Sis still sends her thanks for everything!! She'll always be on msn for people to chat with her!


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, wow! I can't believe I missed this post.. That's why I haven't seen you around the forum much. 

I'm very sorry that someone sent you horrid PMs. That's good that you reported them for that because, you know your rabbit best, and you make the choices on what to do or not to do with your rabbits. 

I hope you come back on the forum very soon! :hug:



Karlee


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thanx for the post everyone. I needed to take a break and get my emotions together. I knew what this person wrote was wrong but it was still very upsetting to me to read that. By the way i loved all the photo's. 
I should be back for good now. I think i'm all better with the help of a few people from RO helping me get thru it as well as my sis from such a far distance from me. Hugs to everyone.

Rebecca.
Keep thinking i'm gonna see an apoligy in my PM box from this person....

Fluffy says HI


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 12, 2009)

Good to see you back on RO, Rebecca:hug:.
Glad you didn't let a bad apple spoil our comfy RO barrel!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 12, 2009)

YAY Welcome back! :hugsquish:


----------



## irishlops (Jan 12, 2009)

hay welcome back. 
i think the person feels bad, give it a bit longer.
any way woo hoo, your back!!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome back o/


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 12, 2009)

*Pebbles says, "Hi!" *







She has lived with a runny nose and sneezes daily for over 2 years. All the rabbits she has come in contact with had no problems.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 12, 2009)

Ahh... To cute. Pebbles looks like she might just fit in with my crew.


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## jcl_24 (Jan 13, 2009)

Am glad you are not leaving :kiss:

If your snuffly bun is a happy bun, thenI hopewe hear moreabout his life with you soon.There are plenty ofRO members who can advise you if you need questions answered,but Flashy's comment that YOU know your bun best stands.

Jo xx


----------



## Saffy (Jan 13, 2009)

Good to have you back on here .. glad you're got yourself stronger. x


----------

